
Uber’s Messy Breakup Complicates Search for COO - ziszis
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-21/uber-s-messy-breakup-complicates-search-for-coo
======
ziszis
"Possible targets floated by investors include Thomas Staggs, the former COO
at Walt Disney Co.; Tim Armstrong, CEO of Verizon Communications Inc.’s AOL;
and John Martin, CEO of Time Warner Inc.’s Turner, said a person familiar with
the matter. The three men declined to comment."

